# Benq W1070 brightness at shorter distances?



## hypermonkey2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm planning a home theatre, and am limited to viewing distance of about 10 ft, and i can have a throw distance up to 12ft about.

I was interested in the Benq W1070, but calculators tell me that to have a recommended viewing distance of a minimum of 10ft, throw distance is 10'9''. this will give 98'' diagonal image (which may be too big, but could potentially work)

So essentially that works, but if i need to go for a smaller screen (80'' for example), i would need to bring the projector closer to the screen, but then i run into image brightness issues right? I would need for ambient light?
Just looking for some advice, or maybe none of this is really important and it'll look just fine 

tl-dr: Does anyone else worry about image brightness (too bright?) for shorter throws/viewing distances (10-12ft)?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the brightness that much. You can always go with a gray screen to counter balance it some. If you're painting your screen, I'd go with a N7-N8 neutral gray.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

If your seating distance is ~10ft, i would go to 98'' with no problem if i were you. Do not forget that many many films opt for 2,35:1 format. It means that you will lose 6'' more going at 92''.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

Yiannis1970 said:


> If your seating distance is ~10ft, i would go to 98'' with no problem if i were you. Do not forget that many many films opt for 2,35:1 format. It means that you will lose 6'' more going at 92''.


I agree


----------

